# Colorado river Report around Wharton, along with people stealing fish.



## tiedown (Oct 12, 2005)

Fished Wed night and Thursday night, not to good, but was not that bad. We ended up with 38 fish with 11 of the being yellows. The biggest yellow was about 12 pounds, and biggest blue about 15 pounds. caught most of the fish on perch, did manage a to pull some fish in day time on cut carp. It seemed that most of our blues was caught on the cut carp, wish we would have had more carp. We ended up with 68 pounds of fillets, for Easter fish fry. 

Could not find any big yellows. A friend of mine was fishing above the dame in Lane City. He put in at Wharton. He did about the same with the same size fish. He caught a lot of channells in the day time using cut bait. 

He ran into a little problem. He tied some dope lines off some limbs next to the LCRA office and dam. He went to run them and a guy from the LCRA office came running down to him. He was carrying about a 6 pound yellow cat. He told him that he saw the limb jerking and could not resist. He then said that he was going to keep the fish and felt bad, so he gave it back to them. 
The funny thing about it was that next evening the same guy was hidding peaking around the cornor of the building watching them bait lines. When they went and ran them the next morning some lines were pulled up on the banks and thrown back out, but the limbs caught them before they hit the water. One line was left on the bank. 
Do yall think, we need to get intouch with LCRA, about this guy. I am thinking we do, even though he gave the fish back. We are pretty sure he checked the lines the next day. I think he decided what the H*** and pulled some fish, this time he did not fill bad about it. 
There were not other boats in the water just my friend.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Did the guy work for LCRA or was he just someone hanging out there? Either way, you should report it. It's a crime to steal game. Call operation game thief.


----------



## tiedown (Oct 12, 2005)

The guy worked for LCRA. He had a LCRA shirt on, and was driving a LCRA truck.


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

*Camping Spots*

Any place to camp on the river if we do a canoe trip?


----------



## EBHunter (Jul 23, 2004)

Someone else could have checked those lines. I don't think I'd call the game warden over a couple of lines being checked. If it's a big issue, move the lines where they can't get to them.

EBHunter


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

call the GW and turn in a report, that way your covered if there are "issues" later on.


----------



## copperhead (Mar 15, 2005)

Get the guys name if you can and then contact the LCRA rangers or home office, not only can he get fined but fired as well. Sorry, I have no patience for a thief.


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

ive set lines there befor ,never caught anything right there hmmmmm? if i caught someone running my lines he better be a big ole boy. big or not its on.


----------



## gager2002 (May 19, 2006)

Just curious. Were the lines marked with his name on an I.D. tag of any kind??


----------



## rost495 (May 24, 2006)

I'd bet by now the big yellows are all spawned. We've caught some of our biggest yellows with eggs in February. ....


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

One must not assume it was the same guy. There is no proof. Sure chances are but without seeing it you can not claim he did it. Were the lines marked with name tag?


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Could have been some one he told about it what works there just my 2cents .


----------



## gorda dave (Apr 17, 2006)

*Come on*



copperhead said:


> Get the guys name if you can and then contact the LCRA rangers or home office, not only can he get fined but fired as well. Sorry, I have no patience for a thief.


I agree with you, but really no reason for the guy to lose his job over a silly catfish. I say talk to the guy directly and deal with him man to man. Heck, even offer to give him a few filets if he keeps an eye out for others try steal your fish.


----------



## tiedown (Oct 12, 2005)

No, the lines were not marked, fishing drop lines you do not have to mark them with your name on it. We sometimes mark them with ribbons, and no we dont leave our ribbons out when we pull lines. 

We have caught a lot of fish in that are. So if you have set lines their before and have not caught anything you must be doing something wrong. Hmmmmmmmmm.

I would not want to the guy to lose his job, but the way I see it once a theif always a theif. It could have been someone else that checked the lines the second time, but this is the first time we have had trouble with this. I have already been to the LCRA office with the Game Warden 3 times, to confront the guy, but he was not their. He will be shocked when we do.


----------

